# Sustained release growth HGH



## Sully (Nov 4, 2017)

Has anyone seen this available from UG suppliers? 

*Soon available worldwide: sustained-release growth hormone LB03002*

The Korean pharmaceutical company LG Life Sciences has been producing the growth hormone Declage since 2007. It's available in Korea and some neighbouring countries, but not yet elsewhere in the world. [Asia Pacific Biotech 2008;12(3):22-8.] Once Declage becomes more widely available then thousands of chemical athletes might be able to add another interesting concoction to their arsenal. Declage contains LB03002, a nanotechnological growth hormone application that users only need to inject once a week.

LB03002 is an MCT oil-based injectable. The oil contains myriads of small globules of hyaluronic acid. The growth hormone molecules are confined within these globules and after injection they gradually ooze out. Think of LB03002 as a growth hormone depot, which you can inject subcutaneously into the abdomen, like insulin.







 The trials required before LB03002 can be launched in the US, Canada or the EU are still underway. Publications with data from the trials have been appearing since 2006 and these are positive. [PubMed]

One of these was published in 2006 by researchers at the Ludwig-Maximilians Universitaet in Munich and presented the results of a small human study. [J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2006 Aug;91(8):2926-30.] The figure below is taken from this. It shows the growth hormone levels of adult test subjects who either produced no or insufficient amounts of growth hormone. 






 After being injected with a regular growth hormone preparation the level drops quickly, but after being injected with LB03002 the subjects' growth hormone level remained high for a number of days, even when they were given weekly injections of the substance for a period of 5 weeks [W5].

In 2011 doctors at Massachusetts General Hospital published the results of a larger human study. [J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2011 Jun;96(6):1718-26.] In this study, fifty test subjects with adult growth hormone deficiency were given a weekly injection with a placebo [white blocks] for six months. One hundred subjects were given a weekly subcutaneous injection containing LB03002 [grey blocks]. During the period that the experiment lasted the LB03002 group lost one kilogram of fat and their lean body mass increased by two kilograms. 






 Many chemical athletes use growth hormone because it boosts the synthesis of the hormone IGF-1. IGF-1 is strongly anabolic. When doctors at the Massachusetts General Hospital gave adult subjects with growth hormone deficiency weekly injections of LB03002 for two consecutive periods of six months, they observed that the concentration of IGF-1 rose sharply during the first weeks after the injections as a result. [Pituitary. 2012 Aug 23. [Epub ahead of print].]

IGF-1 remains active in the blood if it can attach itself to the binding protein IGF-BP-3. 






 A trial has even been published in which children with retarded growth as a result of growth hormone deficiency were successfully given LB03002 for three years in a row. [J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2012 Feb;97(2):400-7.]

LG Life Sciences has asked the FDA to approve LB03002. [ASD Reports 7 March 2012] Approval is still pending.

Analysts have great expectations for LB03002. If users only have to inject once a week, they reason, then the number of growth hormone users in pursuit of an anti-aging solution may well rise dramatically.

_Source:
J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2012 Feb;97(2):400-7.

More:
Quarter of juicing bodybuilders use growth hormone 02.03.2013
Taking GHB every day won't boost your growth hormone secretion 14.02.2013
The short-lived effects of an anti-aging course of testosterone and growth hormone 12.02.2013_


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 4, 2017)

Lots of luck with that one.........


----------



## srd1 (Nov 4, 2017)

No shit, would be awsome though only having to inject once a week


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 6, 2017)

Never seen it but I am sure it's just a matter of time before we see it. I would definitely try it!


----------



## Akamai (Nov 6, 2017)

A company Supra labs offered it years ago, now if it was effective or not who knows.

Ak


----------



## Sully (Nov 6, 2017)

AGGRO said:


> Never seen it but I am sure it's just a matter of time before we see it. I would definitely try it!



That was my thought. It doesn’t usually take too long for this type of product to become available on the black market. I don’t use growth, so it doesn’t matter to me, but I’m just a little surprised that i’ve never seen this offered anywhere before.


----------



## striffe (Nov 7, 2017)

Sully said:


> That was my thought. It doesn’t usually take too long for this type of product to become available on the black market. I don’t use growth, so it doesn’t matter to me, but I’m just a little surprised that i’ve never seen this offered anywhere before.



:yeahthat:

I have always liked longer acting peps and gear so this could be really good.


----------



## odin (Nov 10, 2017)

I have been disappointed with growth recently but I would like to try this. As the last person posted I have always preferred longer acting peps as well.


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

I’d have to see hundreds of bumps first . I’ve had decades of success with regular hgh in fact I would not cycle my ass without 3 months minimum of hgh


----------



## bob80 (May 1, 2018)

Bro, Jintrolong is the first PEG-rhGH launched in the World. It is produced by GenSci using GenSci’s independently developed 
GenLei long-acting system, adopting the internationally popular PEG technology. 

Strengths: 
           * 54IU/9.0mg/1.0ml/vial


----------



## bob80 (May 1, 2018)

they use the PEG, I thought you could melt the gh with the peg200, instead of the water and test the absorption, this experiment is to try


----------



## ASHOP (May 2, 2018)

bob80 said:


> Bro, Jintrolong is the first PEG-rhGH launched in the World. It is produced by GenSci using GenSci’s independently developed
> GenLei long-acting system, adopting the internationally popular PEG technology.
> 
> Strengths:
> * 54IU/9.0mg/1.0ml/vial



Real curious on how this has worked for people in the real world.


----------



## Edwina (Oct 8, 2018)

Never seen it but I am sure it's just a matter of time before we see it. I would definitely try it!


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 8, 2018)

Edwina said:


> Never seen it but I am sure it's just a matter of time before we see it. I would definitely try it!



I'm just wondering how affordable it would be. Regular pharma grade HGH has always been pricey, couldn't imagine the price tag on this.


----------



## rangerjockey (Oct 14, 2018)

kinda reminds me of the tren pellet days, shoot those in a cows ear and it slowly dissolved.  IMO growth is overrated.


----------



## javman (Oct 14, 2018)

At one time way back when they, one of the suppliers, were posting a time released GH I believe it was labeled Aqueous 30. If I remember it was a monthly injection.


----------



## squatster (Oct 14, 2018)

I remember seeing that also
Can't remember we're


----------



## weltweite (Oct 19, 2018)

Sounds pretty interesting but I have reservations about the lack of a pulse pattern. There need to be times where GH levels drop to refresh receptors.


----------



## Jtooswol (Oct 20, 2018)

Prettt cool!


----------



## ketsugo (Oct 22, 2018)

weltweite said:


> Sounds pretty interesting but I have reservations about the lack of a pulse pattern. There need to be times where GH levels drop to refresh receptors.





How so ??


----------

